# Avenant



## Fanfan (13 Novembre 2022)

_Bonjour à toutes et tous 
Jeudi une maman me dit par SMS (alors qu'elle venait juste de venir chercher son fils) qu'elle souhaite réduire le contrat en passant de 5 jours à 3 jours..... Je ne lui ai pas répondu car la moindre des politesses aurait été de m'en parler avant de partir...... Je souhaiterai savoir si un avenant peut prendre effet le jour de la remise car je voudrai quand même finir mon mois de novembre. Bien entendu je vais augmenter mon taux horaire pour car la perte de salaire sera de 150€....... MERCI..... 
Bon dimanche _


----------



## Lijana (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour Fanfan,
Elle ne vous a présenté encore l’avenant ?
Une fois qu’elle vous le présente, vous avez un délai pour lui répondre,
Soit vous acceptez contre augmentation de taux horaire. Et là c’est le PE qui va réfléchir. 

Soit vous refuser et le contrat reste comme il est, et sinon elle vous licencie. 

Et oui. Vous pouvez demander de commencer l’avenant début du mois. Beaucoup plus facile aussi pour tous les calculs à faire.


----------



## Lijana (13 Novembre 2022)

Vous pouvez finir le mois tranquillement et lui répondre à la fin du mois.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour et bon dimanche malgré cette nouvelle !!! déjà savoir combien il vous reste à travailler avec ce contrat ? peut-être que les PE vont vous retirer l'enfant au bout du compte ils cherchent sans doute des solutions pour payer moins cher !!! changement de travail d'un des parents ? si non où va aller l'enfant les 2 autres jours ??? perso je laisse venir l'avenant et si cela ne m'arrange pas je note REFUSé ! ou augmenter le taux horaire afin de récupérer les 2 jours perdus mais là je ne pense pas que çà va passer !!! alors le mieux est le licenciement et repartir avec un contrat plus intéressant (si demandes par chez vous) !!! en tout cas je réfléchis BIEN ... et la façon de faire ne m'aurait pas plus du tout elle sort de chez vous et PAF un message pour vous apprendre cela et vous mettre devant le fait accompli et sans explication !!! c'est quand même gonflé de la part de cette maman ... en tout cas si toutefois vous vouliez accepter dites-lui bien qu'aucune heures complémentaires ne seront acceptées ou alors avec votre accord avant  ... voilà mon avis !!!


----------



## Fanfan (13 Novembre 2022)

Lijana merci pour la réponse..... Oui je vais laisser passer la fin du mois et redémarrer au 1er décembre......


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Novembre 2022)

Donc vous allez accepter ?


----------



## Pioupiou (13 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour 
Un avenant doit être le reflet d'une négociation en amont et non se retrouver au pied du mur. 
La jurisprudence indique qu'un délais raisonnable doit être laissé à la partie adverse. Il est communément admis que ce délais est généralement de un mois.
En tout états de causes il est préférable de commencer sur un début de mois pour éviter les calculs d'apothicaire  qui peuvent être sources de conflit ou d'erreurs


----------



## Lijana (13 Novembre 2022)

Fanfan a dit: 


> Lijana merci pour la réponse..... Oui je vais laisser passer la fin du mois et redémarrer au 1er décembre......


Fanfan, n’oubliez pas, comme bien dit par pioupiou, ce sera à négocier avec l’employeur.  Vous ne pouvez pas accepter et augmenter le taux horaire si le PE n’est pas d’accord.


----------



## Griselda (13 Novembre 2022)

Un Avenant se doit d'être le résultat d'une nouvelle négociation qui conviendra aux 2 parties. Si ce n'est pas le cas il n'y a pas d'Avenant.

Si ta négociation c'est augmenter le taux horaire + que les nouveaux horaires (et surtout nouvelle mensu) ne démarre qu'au 1er décembre, les Parents ne peuvent pas plus te forcer à accepter que ce soit en milieu de mois. Si ils veulent ils ne portent pas l'enfant sur les 2 jours "superflus" mais ils devront te payer quand même en attendant l'application du nouvel Avenant.

Perso je n'accepte jamais un Avenant en milieu de mois pour m'éviter des calculs relou.
Si les modifications sont à la hausse, en attendant c'est en HC. Si c'est à la baisse, en attendant c'est en absence pour convenance du PE, ou bien il continue de me confier son enfant même s'il n'en n'a pas besoin.


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Novembre 2022)

Je pense que son choix est d'accepter avec une hausse mais encore faut-il que les PE acceptent !!! ce qui est moins sûr !!! en tout cas bien réfléchir car après çà ce sera autre chose je la sens pas trop cette demande !!! 😏et pourquoi ce serait à l'ass mat d'accepter un changement ? surtout une baisse aussi conséquente !!! 🤔


----------



## Pity (13 Novembre 2022)

De 5 à 3 jours...
Personnellement, la perte est tellement importante même en augmentant mon tarif horaire que je refuse systématiquement...
C'est votre travail et non du babysitting...

Quand je bloque une place, j'explique bien que c'est pour un temps complet...et non un mi-temps


----------



## angèle1982 (13 Novembre 2022)

Oui la baisse est énorme mais je pense qu'elle va accepter maintenant on ne sait pas si il y a beaucoup de demandes par chez la postante mais c'est vrai que dire oui à tout ce n'est pas bien non plus il faut oser s'imposer et dire NON !


----------



## Chouchou301 (14 Novembre 2022)

Bonjour,
Déjà la façon de vous l'annoncer c'est très moyen (sms alors que vous veniez de vous quitter).
Il faut discuter face à face, et négocier une hausse de votre taux horaire pour "limiter" la perte (un avenant est le résultat d'une négociation)... Vous n'allez pas "discuter" par sms, ce PE doit dialoguer...


----------

